

Geeksphone Keon (Firefox OS) is already out of stuck. - shabdar
http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/phones/1-keon.html

======
jasonngpt
Seems like it is back in stock..

------
joshguthrie
Out of stock of or out of suck?

------
thedrbrian
Numbers please...

------
nodata
Reviews please...

------
markeganfuller
Stuck?

------
ubersoldat2k7
That was fast.

------
ibotty
not that surprising...

